

Massive study: Birth order has no meaningful effect on personality or IQ - Amorymeltzer
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2015/07/150716124449.htm

======
Amorymeltzer
Direct DOI to article for those with access to the Journal of Research in
Personality:
[http://dx.doi.org/10.1016/j.jrp.2015.05.005](http://dx.doi.org/10.1016/j.jrp.2015.05.005)

